# Rodeos



## HikeYellowstone (Oct 16, 2012)

I currently use a 40D and am looking to upgrade. What does everyone recommend to me as I shoot wildlife and rodeos. Generally the lighting in Rodeo venues is horrible. Thanks all!


----------



## PackLight (Oct 16, 2012)

I think you need to define a budet, otherwise you will get this suggestion a 1D X and a new 300mm f/2.8 II.


----------



## SteveCSmith (Oct 16, 2012)

I took my 60D with a 70-300L to a rodeo (night, outdoors). It didn't get much of any keepers. Then I bought a 70-200 IS II 2.8. With the 60D, it worked splendid when I went back this past summer.

Cheaper alternative, maybe a 135 f2 on your 40D? I've never used that lens, but considered it instead of the heavy, spendy 70-200 (which I couldn't pass up last December when it went on sale for $2k). You need faster lenses for sports (you don't mention what lens you are using right now) to have a fast enough focus and handle the poor light.

If you get a shorter, faster lens, you can use the money you save for good seats at the rodeo 8)


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 16, 2012)

HikeYellowstone said:


> I currently use a 40D and am looking to upgrade. What does everyone recommend to me as I shoot wildlife and rodeos. Generally the lighting in Rodeo venues is horrible. Thanks all!



Are you inside the rink or outside? If outside, how far up in the stands? It's been several years since I shot a rodeo outdoors during daylight, shooting through the fence. As I recall, I used a 40D and 70-200 f/2.8 or 100-400. Given your lighting conditions, I would recommend a 5D3 and 70-200 f/2.8 or 120-300 f/2.8.


----------



## HikeYellowstone (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes money is an object. I do have the 70-200 f/2.8 and am seriously looking at the 5D III. Just wanted opinions of how you think it might do in low light conditions. Generally the rodeos are outdoors and you just have lighting from above, not as good as high school football fields. Can you all recommend a flash, taking $$$ in mind, if I purchase the 5D III?


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 16, 2012)

HikeYellowstone said:


> Yes money is an object. I do have the 70-200 f/2.8 and am seriously looking at the 5D III. Just wanted opinions of how you think it might do in low light conditions. Generally the rodeos are outdoors and you just have lighting from above, not as good as high school football fields. Can you all recommend a flash, taking $$$ in mind, if I purchase the 5D III?



My 5D3 at ISO 12800 is about as good as my 40D at ISO3200, shooting raw. If you go to Imaging Resources, you can compare still life images using the two cameras at various ISOs.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/E40D/E40DA7.HTM 

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5d-mkiii/canon-5d-mkiiiA7.HTM

Raw images of the still life are available from thumbnail pages.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 16, 2012)

HikeYellowstone said:


> Yes money is an object. I do have the 70-200 f/2.8 and am seriously looking at the 5D III. Just wanted opinions of how you think it might do in low light conditions. Generally the rodeos are outdoors and you just have lighting from above, not as good as high school football fields. Can you all recommend a flash, taking $$$ in mind, if I purchase the 5D III?



I think it would be an excelnt combination with its new AF system. You will not be getting as many Rodeo shots as you would with other cameras because of the slower frame rate. A used 1 IV would be a good option as well.

A flash for the Rodeo? Not sure I would use one, or that it would even be effective.


----------



## dexstrose (Oct 17, 2012)

This was way back when, I was lucky enough to tag along with a friend for work. At the time I wish I had longer reach. I had a 24-70 on my 10d. I couldn't get a good closeup when they got out of the gate. Since I'm on the other side of the rink, I did what I could. I strongly suggest a 70-200. An aps-c camera with 70-200 for extra reach would be a plus. 

Good luck, and have fun!


----------

